# سؤال: هل يمكن زيادة امبير بطارية السيارة؟



## lebanon2007 (3 يناير 2009)

تحية عطرة للجميع... وبعد

ارجوا ان اجد اجابة للسؤال .. علما ليس لدي اي معلومات عن الكهرباء مطلقا...

لدي بطارية 12 فولت بـ 60 امبير ... ولدي جهاز محول من 12 فولت إلى 220 فولت بـ 1500 واط

لكن... جهاز المحول يعمل على 12 فولت لكن يريد 200 امبير ...لكي يصل إلى اقصى طاقه وهي 1500 واط

فهل يوجد جهاز او قطعة يرفع من امبير بطارية السيارة من 60 امبير إلى 200 امبير او اكثر ؟

ارجوا ان لا يكون الجواب قم بتغيير البطاريه او الدينمو... لأن الذي يهمني هل يوجد مثل هذا الحل كرفع للأمبير اما لا؟

وارجوا ان لا يأخذ علي بتعاببيري للطاقه وغيرها إن لم تكن بمحلها.... فأني لا اعرف ما الفرق بين الشدة وقوة و جهد و الفولت و الامبير وغيرها  :4: :80: 

وشكرا من اعماق قلبي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2009)

البطارية 60 امبير لا تعنى انها تقف عند 60 امبير بدليل انك تضعها فى السيارة ثم عند تقويم الموتور تسحب من البطاريه حوالى 200-300 امبير
اسمها الصحيح 60 امبير/ساعة يعنى تعطيك 60 امبير لمدة ساعة فان سحبت اكثر تستمر زمن اقل ربما ربع ساعة أو أقل حسب جودة البطارية


----------



## lebanon2007 (4 يناير 2009)

استاذي ماجد عباس محمد .. المحترم

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي على ردك و معلومتك..

في الحقيقه اريد جواب لسؤالي ... هل يوجد ما يزيد من الامبير لبطارية السيارة؟

انا بصدد تجربة بدائية خطرت على بالي ... لكن لعدم المامي عن الكهرباء .. اواجه صعوبات...

الجهاز المحول من 12 فولت إلى 220 فولت بقوة 1500 واط ... لا يعطي قوة الكاملة مع بطارية السيارة 60 او 80 امبير...

لذلك اريد ارفع من الامبير مع بقاء مولد ( دينمو ) السيارة و البطارية ذاتها... 

فأرجوا ان اجد جوابا .

ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2009)

أخى لقد أجبت سؤالك بأنها تعطى 200 أمبير لزمن قصير ولكن إن أردت زيادة سعة البطارية فالحل إما توصل أخرى مثلها عاى التوازى أو تستبدلها بأخرى أكبر


----------



## lebanon2007 (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك سيدي على ردك مرة اخرى ... وعلى سعة صدرك...وارجوا ان تتحملني لجهلي بالكهرباء... لكن لم تجب على سؤالي المحدد

بالحقيقة انا لا اريد ان اصل إلى كم البطارية تعطي من امبير ... ولا اريد اغير البطاريه او شيء من هل قبيل...

اصيغ السؤال مرة اخرى.... وارجوا ان تجنب ما ذكرت من شرح .

اريد جواب تكرما وليس امرا للسؤال التالي ... بنعم يوجد او لا لا يوجد...مع ذكر التعليل او اسم القطعة او الجهاز إذا كان يوجد.

هل يوجد جهاز ( بغض النظر عن طبيعته ككتاوت او جهاز الكتروني او دائرة او غير ذلك ) يرفع من امبير بطارية السيارة من اقل لأعلى ؟

ارجوا ان يكون سؤالي اوصل الفكره

ولكم مني فائق التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## lebanon2007 (5 يناير 2009)

ارجوا ان احضى بجواب

وشكرا لكم


----------



## hitham900 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتقد ان هذا متاح بالكابستور لأنه يخزن الكهرباء
سوف ابحث لك في هذا الموضوع لعلي اوفق فيما تحتاج


----------



## raef alomani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

حسب معلوماتي انة ممكن ان تستخدم محول تيار 
current transformer


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

لا توجد طريقة لرفع تيار البطارية مع الأسف عليك ربط بطارية أخرى على التوازي مع البطارية الأولى أو تستبدلها


----------



## da.hacker (19 سبتمبر 2011)

استبدله ب ( 200 امبير 12 فولت)


----------



## مهندس صيانة كهرباء (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حسب علمي عليك بربط بطارية اخرى بالتوازي . كما قال الاستاذ اشرف .


----------



## ahsk (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Dear brother
all vehicles batteries are designed as per the total load of spark plugs,starter motor, and lightings.
When you start the vehicle the current taken by the self motor is designed as per the rating of self windings.
If you increase the battery current then more current will be taken by the self, in other word inrush starting current may damage the self and other part like spark plug cables.
So do not experiment such technics the designers are not made to select the proper ratings of batteries.
Thanks


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

lebanon2007 قال:


> تحية عطرة للجميع... وبعد
> 
> ارجوا ان اجد اجابة للسؤال .. علما ليس لدي اي معلومات عن الكهرباء مطلقا...
> 
> ...



لا يمكن زيادة امبير البطارية


----------



## brand (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
اوضحلك حاجة كل الباشمهندسين بيحاولوا يوصلوهالك التيار لا يتم تغذيته ولا رفعه ولا خفضه لان التيار يتم سحبه من خلال الحمل او الجهاز الموصل على المصدربالنسبة للبطارية عندك بطارية 12 فولت 70 امبير معناه انها بطارية 480 وات فى الساعة و هوا دة الى بتتعامل معاه الجهد ثابت عند 12 فولت و التيار تسحب زى مانتا عاوز حسب كل جهاز متوصل على البطارية بالنسبة للمحول الى بتتكلم عليه المحول وظيفته الربط يعنى يا اما بيعمل عزل بين البطارية و الحمل الى ناوى توصله على الطرف التانى يا اما بيرفع الجهد من 12 ل 220 مثلا او يخفضه لكن التيار الى داخل للمحول او الخارج منه مش هيتغير الا بتغير الحمل الموجود يعنى لو مفيش حمل نهائى مش خيتسحب تيار خالص من البطارية حتى و انت موصل المحول بالنسبة لانك بتقول قدرة المحول 1500 واط دة معناه ان اقصى حمل يركب عليه 1500 واط و دة علاقته بنسبة التحويل يعنى مثلا لو المحول 12\220 فولت يبقى اقسم ال 1500 على 220 يديلك اقصى تيار يتسحب من المحول من غير ما يسخن او يتحرق الى هوا 6.8 امبير يعنى الجهاز الى عتوصله الناحية التانية جهاز شغال على 220 فولت و باور 1500 واط و دة مالوش علاقة بالبطارية فى حاجة غير ان الباور الخارج من البطارية فى الساعة اقل من الباور بتاع الحمل و بالتالى البطارية هتشغله لكن هتسخن و هتبوظ بعد فترة اتمنى اكون قدرت افيدك


----------



## brand (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة لمحول التيار فهو جهاز قياس لا اكثر بيعتمد على الفيض المغناطيسى لاى موصل بيمشى فيه تيار بحيث ياخد عينة من التيار معروف نسبتها عشان نقدر نقيسها و له اكثر من نموذج لكن ليس وظيفته تقليل التيار المار فى الدائرة


----------

